# March of the Ostrogoths



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

A piece for solo piano.

https://owendavidmusic.org/2021/04/26/march-of-the-ostrogoths/

I'd been reading about the fall of the Roman Empire and that kind of gave me the inspiration for this piece. I don't think anyone really knows what Ostrogothic music sounded like, so I can claim complete authenticity!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

I enjoyed that. I'm certain they marched with a piano corps to liven tier step


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Yes, and they probably had a sousaphone at the back!


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

More like 'Poirot's Walk', but interesting and fun piece.


----------



## Owen David (May 15, 2020)

Lol! Yes, Monsieur Poirot could probably do his penguin impression to this!



nikola said:


> More like 'Poirot's Walk', but interesting and fun piece.


----------

